# Another One Bites the Dust...



## 37fleetwood (Sep 24, 2013)

someone should try to make this guy a deal and save this one. there can't be many of these left.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk...13&_nkw=iverson+dragger&_sacat=7294&_from=R40


----------



## stoney (Sep 24, 2013)

I saw that yesterday, I thought the same thing. With those wheels and all, gotta be real rare. I was trying to picture the whole bike in my mind.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 24, 2013)

stoney said:


> I saw that yesterday, I thought the same thing. With those wheels and all, gotta be real rare. I was trying to picture the whole bike in my mind.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/1969-All-Or...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 24, 2013)

So they go on and on about how uber rare the bike is then end the listing to part it out. Nice.
Another seller off my list.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 24, 2013)

That's a damn shame!


----------



## jkent (Sep 24, 2013)

What happened to the bike when he had it listed in August? Did it not sell? He was trying to sell it as a compete bike at first.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 24, 2013)

jkent said:


> What happened to the bike when he had it listed in August? Did it not sell? He was trying to sell it as a compete bike at first.




that seller is a douche. Buy at your own risk...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 24, 2013)

I bought a bike from them some time ago and the packing was poor. it had pretty substantial damage. the head tube was "D" shaped where it had been dropped on it woth no cushioning.
I'm guessing by the value they've placed on the wheels, that the reserve price for it complete was quite a bit


----------



## npence (Sep 24, 2013)

That is all that seller does is part out bikes. I once traded him some bikes because he wanted mine since he had never owned one before. A week later on eBay in pieces being parted out. So learned my lesson never will do any dealings with him ever again. I guess he meant to say he never parted out one of those bikes before.


----------



## bike (Sep 24, 2013)

*I am gonna post a 28" elgin og motorbike for sale wed*

non parters can step up 24hrs -then parts! 
I need money to buy parts and if parting will get me more parts, then parts it is!


----------



## abe lugo (Sep 24, 2013)

*....*

..............


----------

